# Thermostat location Sentra GXE?



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

Help me please...... Can anyone tell me where the Thermostat is located on the 2001 Sentra GXE. It has already gone out and I need the location of the part on the engine so I can get a fair price on replacement. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  

Sincerely,
Apexdv


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Follow the lower radiator hose and it should end where the thermostat is located.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

LOL, you would think that. I know on the GA motor the Thermo is right off of the head on the back on the block. Covered up by the intake manifold and the AC lines. One of the most PITA parts I've ever dealt with.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

True. However the B14 and B15 motors are two completely different animals. The Ga's are some interesting motors, but I guess I'm more used to the SR's.


----------

